# longterm Kernel bei gentoo-sources?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

mal ne dumme Frage:

Gibt es bei den gentoo-sources auch sog. Longterm Versionen und wenn ja, wie erkennt man die?

So schnell wie die Kernel released werden komm ich so langsam gar nicht mehr rund auf allen Rechnern diese zu installieren.

Klar, ich kann ja die installierten Kernel weiter betreiben, aber wenn es für bestimmte Versionen längere Zeit bugfixes gäbe wär das toll.

Dann müsste ich nur jeweils den Kernel mit der vorhandenen config neu übersetzen ohne mir jedes Mal Gedanken zu machen was alles rein muss und was nicht.

Sehr oft haben die neuen Versionen sowieso Neuerungen, die ich sicher erst mal nicht brauche.

----------

## nowo

Aber ein Bugfix wäre doch dann wieder ein neuer Kernel, oder? Und ich verwende immer die alte .config. Einfach rüberkopieren, menuconfig aufrufen, gleich wieder beenden und kompilieren. Ist eigentlich kein Akt.

----------

## firefly

 *nowo wrote:*   

> Aber ein Bugfix wäre doch dann wieder ein neuer Kernel, oder? Und ich verwende immer die alte .config. Einfach rüberkopieren, menuconfig aufrufen, gleich wieder beenden und kompilieren. Ist eigentlich kein Akt.

 

das geht auch etwas einfacher einfach ein 

```
make oldconfig
```

 *g*

----------

## platinumviper

Der aktuellste Kernel mit longterm Support ist 3.0, der wird von den Betreuern der gentoo-sources weiter betreut. Wirklich nutzen kannst du ihn z.Z. aber nicht, das zugehörige linux-headers Paket existiert nicht. Entweder installierst du sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.39, dann greifen alle Programme nur auf Funktionen zu, die schon beim Kernel 2.6.39 vorhanden waren oder du installierst sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1, dann kann es aber passieren, dass ein Programm versucht auf eine Funktion zuzugreifen, die erst ab Kernel 3.1 verfügbar ist. Ein Up-/Downgrade der linux-headers wirkt sich erst aus wenn mindestens sys-libs/glibc neu kompiliert wurde (besser alle Pakete die 

```
equery d os-headers
```

 ausspuckt).

Wegen des fehlenden sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.0 schreibe ich morgen mal nen Bug-Report, kannst mir aber auch gerne zuvorkommen, habe genug anderes zu tun (und verwende meine eigenen Header).

Warum eigentlich die gentoo-sources? Ich sehe da keinerlei Vorteile aber viele Nachteile. Die gentoo-sources sind immer veraltet und die Maintainer kennen sich nicht wirklich aus und haben seit mindestens Anfang dieses Jahrhunderts nicht mehr in die README geschaut. Hints:

```
grep "Do NOT" /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source/README
```

```
grep -A1 "you have to be root" /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source/README
```

GKH erwähnt in seinem Buch "Linux Kernel in a Nutshell" 

```
emerge app-doc/linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell
```

 Fehler, die nur dann auftraten, wenn der Kernel nicht von einem normalen User sondern von root kompiliert wurde.

----------

## franzf

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Entweder installierst du sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.39, dann greifen alle Programme nur auf Funktionen zu, die schon beim Kernel 2.6.39 vorhanden waren oder du installierst sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1, dann kann es aber passieren, dass ein Programm versucht auf eine Funktion zuzugreifen, die erst ab Kernel 3.1 verfügbar ist.

 

 :Question: 

Und was für Funktionen sollen das sein? Der 3.0er ist eigentlich ein 2.6.40 - viel getan hat sich nicht. Wenn eine Komponente ein Feature braucht, welches tatsächlich erst mit 3.0 eingeführt wurde, wird sofort die Kompilation abbrechen. Und "einfach so" neue Funktionen verwenden, nur weil es neuere Header sind... Header sind Header, dort finden sich Deklarationen von Funktionen, structs, #defines, etc. - keine Libraries, die dann die tatsächliche Funktionalität - Implementierung der im Header deklarierten Funktionen - enthalten. 100%-ig kannst du davon ausgehen, dass sich Software, die linux-headers-3.0 braucht, auch mit linux-headers-3.1 kompiliert. Ein Feature wird nich von heut auf morgen aus dem Kernel verbannt, da wird erst deprecated, Softwareentwickler haben also eine absolut faire Chance auf so was zu reagieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Up-/Downgrade der linux-headers wirkt sich erst aus wenn mindestens sys-libs/glibc neu kompiliert wurde (besser alle Pakete die 
> 
> ```
> equery d os-headers
> ```
> ...

 

Höh?!? Nö. Wenn Software ein Feature braucht, dann geht das auch ohne glibc neu kompilieren. Selbst aktuelle glibc-Versionen würden mit linux-headers-2.6.27 kompilieren und man würde keine Features missen. Und wg. linux-headers-Update alles neu bauen was das braucht ^^ Machst du denn auch ein world-Update, nur weil du ne neuere glibc aufgespielt hast? Oder alles, was dbus braucht, nur weils ein dbus-update gab? Das sind nämlich Libs und die installieren auch Header!

 *Quote:*   

> Wegen des fehlenden sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.0 schreibe ich morgen mal nen Bug-Report, kannst mir aber auch gerne zuvorkommen, habe genug anderes zu tun (und verwende meine eigenen Header).

 

Viel Spaß.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380739

Den gabs schon als "please update to linux-headers-3.0", wurde dann eben mit den 3.1 gefixt. Dein Bugreport wird entweder als Dupl oder als Wontfix geschlossen.

----------

## tazinblack

Ich seh schon, ist wohl doch nicht so trivial.

----------

